# Sliding Glass Door Tracks/Runners (with a ledge)



## kewxedge (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm building a viv - I'm after the sliding glass door tracks/runners - but with a ledge. I have a viv with them already, but I can't seem to find these online anywhere? I can find normal ones, just not ones with a ledge! 

Any help?

Thanks,

~kewxedge~


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

what do you mean by a ledge? a raised bump in the middle of the runner track that the glass sits/slides on? if so, i have them

cheers,
volly


----------



## Connah (Aug 17, 2010)

They have them on ebay  just search "3ft 4mm glass runners" or whatever size you need. Theyre all the same seller "Yeleas" (or something similar). Those have the laised ledge on the bottom runners according to the description.


----------



## superstar (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, i am looking for the same thing did you find any yet?
s


----------

